# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Pase francés con moneda

## Mago Londrino

No sabia donde ponerlo y mira, akí estoy... xD Supongo k la mayoria sabrá lo k es el pase francés, nose si decirlo para los k lo desconozcan xk puede ser la pass de un area secreta k yo desconozca, conk no lo diré amenos k tenga el consentimiento de algún moderador...

Pues bueno a lo k iba, he estado probando el pase francés "natural" (una nueva versión del clásico, k no se vé tan forzada), pero es un truco k aunk lo domines a la perfección... a los niños les cuela, pero cualkier adulto aunk no lo vea, se imagina k te la as pasado a la otra mano, más cuando luego la metes en el bolsillo en mitad del truco para guardarla... xD

Dicen k esta técnica va muy bien para variedad d objetos y trucos, pero es lo k digo, no hos parece k se nota demasiado..? hay alguna otra técnica conk hacer este mismo efecto y sea menos descarada? :S

Disculpad las molestias xD Gracias y un saludo!

----------


## BusyMan

1º) Supongo que te refieres al torniquete... no?
2º) Bien hecho no es forzado
3º) No es un truco, es un pase
4º) Dices que los adultos se imaginan que la has pasado a la otra mano... en el torniquete es justo al revés, la moneda se queda donde estaba así que me parece que no hablamos de lo mismo.
5º) Los falsos depósitos y pases no tienen edad, tienen que colar tanto para niños como para adultos, magos o profanos.
6º) ¿Por qué la descargas al bolsillo y no a una manga, un topit, tiraje, la mantienes en esa mano...?
7º) ¿No será que canta porque no está bien cubierto y justificado el momento de llevar la mano al bolsillo?
8º) No hay trucos, los trucos no existen, si hay truco no hay magia.
9º) Los libros y videos de monedas, todos, tienen cantidades exageradas de pases, casi todos para lograr el mismo efecto.
10º) ¿Qué libros/videos de monedas tienes? para que te pueda aconsejar otro pase que venga ahí

Espero que no haya quedado muy seco el mensaje, pero estoy a otras mil cosas mientras lo escribo, un saludo

----------


## Mago Londrino

> 1º) Supongo que te refieres al torniquete... no?
> 2º) Bien hecho no es forzado
> 3º) No es un truco, es un pase
> 4º) Dices que los adultos se imaginan que la has pasado a la otra mano... en el torniquete es justo al revés, la moneda se queda donde estaba así que me parece que no hablamos de lo mismo.
> 5º) Los falsos depósitos y pases no tienen edad, tienen que colar tanto para niños como para adultos, magos o profanos.
> 6º) ¿Por qué la descargas al bolsillo y no a una manga, un topit, tiraje, la mantienes en esa mano...?
> 7º) ¿No será que canta porque no está bien cubierto y justificado el momento de llevar la mano al bolsillo?
> 8º) No hay trucos, los trucos no existen, si hay truco no hay magia.
> 9º) Los libros y videos de monedas, todos, tienen cantidades exageradas de pases, casi todos para lograr el mismo efecto.
> ...




Yo esk a las técnicas y juegos les tiendo a llamar "trucos" xD Entonces, kedaría mejor k de cara a los profanos dijera "juegos" no?

El caso k yo mis primeros trucos me los enseñó mi padre (k a él se los enseñaba un amigo suyo), yo tendria 7 u 8 años y desde entonces estaba con esos y un libro k tg k se llama "1.000 trucos de Magia con cartas y otros objetos" de Dionisio Suena Díaz, del SEI

Pero tengo pedidos desde la semana pasado los 2 volumenes del "Cartomagia Fácil" y el "Joyas de Cartomagia", todos de Alfredo Florensa, estarán al llegar...

"6º) ¿Por qué la descargas al bolsillo y no a una manga, un topit, tiraje, la mantienes en esa mano...?"

Yo esk hasta ahora solo e hecho mentalismo y cartomagia, las monedas me ha entrado la picada hace no mucho y ha eso de la manga aún no e llegado.. xD Kiero empezar por lo básico en monedas en cuanto pueda, por eso he probado ese pase k dicen k es algo "básico" para muchos estilos de magia, pero por lo demás, nose por donde deberia empezar con las monedas, k trucos sean los más sencillos o así, tendré k buscar algún libro...
Saludos

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Juegos sencillos con monedas pues .............. no se que decirte, normalmente hay que trabajar algunas manipulaciones para hacer juegos con monedas, con el empalme clasico ya podrias hacer muchos juegos como reunion de monedas etc. No se si sabras que en el bobo encontrarasw muchas tecnicas y juegos aunque tambien podrias ver algun dvd de david roth o michael rubenstein.

----------


## Ella

lo basico es...los empalmes principales y falsos depositos mas usuales. con eso se pueden hacer muchas muchas cosas.
mira, si sabes el empalme clasico y alguno otro mas, pero bien, bien, y versatibilidad en cambiar de uno a otro podrias comprarte una plata cobre y el video de david roth expert coin magic easy 1 (creo que se llama asi) que es solo juegos con plata cobre.
el libro de numismagia es mas barato y tienes para un buen rato con el, yo llevo un mes y no lo he podido terminar  :-( 
dani, al final me cambias el bobo? si quieres le meto un plus de money al gran euro hopping half o te lo compro por cuanto quieras...pero date prisa en contestar!! :twisted:

----------


## BusyMan

Pero que manía con plata cobres y la leche que las parió!!
Deja las monedas trucadas para cuando lleves quince años con las monedas!!
Que así pasa que luego se ven unas sujecciones ultrarígidas y exageradas.
Con una sola moneda puedes hacer mil rutinas, si le añades otra ya tienes para toda una vida... poco a poco

Y eso de que en un mes no te has podido acabar el numismagia... Evidentemente :P yo llevo más de un año y aun estoy con él (y con otros claro).

----------


## Ella

jaja, ey!!pero he dicho claramente, si controla muy muy bien los empalmes...ya que busca un juego facil de monedas,podria ser una buena salida....pero si, con una moneda logicamente se pueden hacer muchas cosas.
busyman ha estudiado cartas y monedas a la vez....

----------


## Felipe

> dani, al final me cambias el bobo? si quieres le meto un plus de money al gran euro hopping half o te lo compro por cuanto quieras...pero date prisa en contestar!! :twisted:


Pero Ella ¿todavía sigues con el libro a cuestas? ¡Con lo fácil que lo tienes! ¡Y además firmado!

----------


## ignoto

Ese libro de los 1.000 juegos...
Lo encontré en una feria del libro de ocasión y lo compré como curiosidad.
Está bien para echarse unas risas.
Para aprender magia, pues no.
Mejor lo tiras a la basura y ganarás, mágicamente hablando.
Yo empecé con los "Cartomagia Fácil" y, aunque admiro mucho a D. Alfredo (se lo dije personalmente y lo digo públicamente), pienso que para aprender es mas adecuado el libro "Cartomagia Fundamental" de Vicente Canuto.
Las monedas... requieren paciencia y tiempo. Son un segundo paso, siquieres resultados rápidos. Si tienes paciencia la numismagia es una rama de la magia preciosa pero que requiere una clam excepcional para no ir fusilando los juegos antes de hora.

----------


## Ella

londrino, no estudies monedas, sigue con las cartas que luego te pasara como a mi..que no puedo estudiar porque me he enamorado de david stone  :(
pero que guapo es!!; y tienes las manos como yo, delgaditas!!

----------


## Ella

> Pero Ella ¿todavía sigues con el libro a cuestas? ¡Con lo fácil que lo tienes! ¡Y además firmado!


firmado?? donde donde??, jejejeje....eso no vale, tiene que ser por mis medios 8)

----------


## Felipe

Firmado donde tú quieras. ¿Te acuerdas de las 7 opciones? ¿En cómodos plazos ahora que ha bajado el euribor?

----------


## Daniel Quiles

El libro ese "de los 1000" me lo compre hace años y como comenta ognoto, que nanai, mejor uno de la editorial paginas como va a compararse jejeje. Y encima en este libro no llegan ni a 100 juegos. Donde estan los 1000?

Bueno, cambiando un poco de tema, Ella pues por el momento ya sabes lo que pienso, si quieres enviame un privado o algo y alli comentamos las "ofertas".

----------


## Mago Londrino

> Ese libro de los 1.000 juegos...
> Lo encontré en una feria del libro de ocasión y lo compré como curiosidad.
> Está bien para echarse unas risas.
> Para aprender magia, pues no.
> Mejor lo tiras a la basura y ganarás, mágicamente hablando.
> Yo empecé con los "Cartomagia Fácil" y, aunque admiro mucho a D. Alfredo (se lo dije personalmente y lo digo públicamente), pienso que para aprender es mas adecuado el libro "Cartomagia Fundamental" de Vicente Canuto.
> Las monedas... requieren paciencia y tiempo. Son un segundo paso, siquieres resultados rápidos. Si tienes paciencia la numismagia es una rama de la magia preciosa pero que requiere una clam excepcional para no ir fusilando los juegos antes de hora.



Joer como me has desanimado... xDD 51€ tirados para nada con Alfredo Florensa, cuando mi primera idea fué pillarme el de Vicente, k encima me habria salido más barato... xD
Y gracias a todos por las ayudas, estoy en el Area Secreta de Vattore k enseñan el empalme clásico, voy a exarle una ojeada y aver... practicaré, repracticaré y practicaré d nuevo

Por cierto ella, dudo mucho k me enamorara de David Stone, eh! tal vez de tí... :roll: k ido voy...  :117: 
Un saludo!

----------


## ignoto

¿Tirado el dinero con los "Cartomagia fácil"?
Nada de eso.
En ningún sitio vas a encontrar 50 juegos de cartomagia a ese precio. Y algunos (como la serie sobre "fuera de este mundo") ya valen el precio de los libros.
Sin contar con la increible cantidad de juegos automáticos que contienen.
Hay mucha magia en eses libros. 
El que sean menos adecuados para aprender que el Canuto no los convierte en un desperdicio.
El libro ese de los 1000 juegos si que lo es. Aunque tú no podías saberlo.
Ánimo.
Yo empecé con los de D. Alfredo y no me fué tan mal.

----------


## Felipe

Opino como Ignoto. Los libros de Florensa están muy bien, tanto el de Iniciación a la Magia con cartas como los dos de Cartomagia Fácil. Y si ya los tienes, sácales partido que tienen muchas posibilidades.

Lo que ocurre es que el libro de Canuto es la referencia, pero ya que tienes los de Florensa, machácalos un poquito y ya te comprarás (que lo harás) el de Canuto.

----------


## Ella

creo que busy tb empezo con ese  8-) 
ahora que me acuerdo, de pequeña en la biblioteca saque un libro de cartomagia para aprender y eran juegos en plan: con 2 cartas, una negra y una roja, mezclalas y cuando pongas la mano encima la que este mas caliente es la roja y la otra la negra... Me desilucione mucho  :-(  luego, antes de empezar con las bolas, como estaba con la onda de la magia la magia la magia, mi papa me conseguio otro libro (que no recuerdo el nombre) en el que venian unos juegos como "partir a alguien por la mitad dentro de una caja" y cosas asi, vamos, que mas que nada era un desvelador que un libro de magia..aunque huvo uno que si me gusto, habian 2 cartas boca arriba en el mazo y encontraban la carta qeu habias elegido, pero el resto de juegos..ufff....
con lo de david stone...no sabes los secretos ocultos que guarda ese muchacho, aunque suopngo que ya sera  mayor, porque el video que tengo es en plan años 80, pero igual, se puede vivir del recuerdo.
y lo de enamorarte de mi, tu tranquilo, que si aun no lo estas te falta poco..soy irresistible o no? :twisted:  y eso que no me has visto desnuda...  :Wink:

----------


## Ella

*por cierto londrino* por lo que veo no has empezado a un con el libro,no? ya veras que cuando empieces te gustara y veras que no te has gastado el dinero en bano...pero, mejor cuando termines el libro ve algo de monedas. Como bien dijo busy se pueden hacer muchas cosas con una sola moneda pero tendrias que practicar empalmes y depositos, y a lo mejor nunca terinas de leerte el libro y eso si que seria tirar el  dinero. en cambio si lo lees ( y con esto me refiero a controlarlo a la perfeccion) te puedes aventurar con las monedas y veras que en ningun momento, pese a eso, dejaras las cartas en paz.
busy, ya me termine de ver el video de ammar, tenias razon, los consejos son muy benos, los tendre que ver despues porque he pillado cosas sueltes, mi ingles no es muy fluido, pero ayuda bastante que venga escrito abajo las cosas importantes.
besos a todos!!

----------


## Mago Londrino

mmmm

Nose, será xk estoy empezando el k le veo muy arriesgado a cosas como levantar un poco para ver la carta INF o k la persona k me vea hacer un empalme con la moneda, dude al no ver "claramente" como la e dejado en una mano, antes de kitar la otra... xD (Por eso por ahora solo me e dedicado a juegos tipo T.N.T, sin riesgo xD) 
Supongo k prácticando mucho... Conk aver, llevo ya un dia y medio con el empalme clasico y va mejorando... :D

Pos mira, me alegra ver k almenos son buena compra xD En el k tengo especial interés es en el de "Joyas de Cartomagia", aver k tal stá...(ya mismo tienen k llegar, porque los pedí a martes o miercoles d la semana pasada) Y si, en cuanto pueda tb me pillaré el de Canuto y uno bueno de monedas (k ya me lo recomendaréis vosotros xk como tenga k elejirlo yo... xD), k las monedas me parecen muy interesantes xk ade+ de lo manejables, las encuentras en todos lados y... xD
Saludos ^^

----------


## Ella

hijo mio!!, cuantos libros!!!, y podras con todo eso??, no vale solo con leerlo, eh??, hay que destrozarlos...yo aun no he dejado el de bolas de esponja y ya ves que pequeñito es...bueno...eso sera que puedes dedicarle las 24 hrs a la magia, que buena suerte...
a ver si te va a ser que te compres muchas cosas y al final no puedas con todo o cambies de intereses y los termines guardando 8-)

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Eso no es nada  jejeje, yo se de uno que se compro seguidos 12 o 13 libros y en poco tiempo (dos o tres semanas) "dice" que se sabia el canuto, y en dos o tres meses que se sabia incluido ese, los de gobbi... jejeje.

Lo que llega a leer uno.

----------


## Felipe

Bueno, igual no mintió. Una cosa es sabérselos y otra muy distinta dominarlos y saber aplicar lo que dicen.

----------


## BusyMan

Ahí estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Armand...
Yo no conseguí estar contento de mi empalme clásico de monedas hasta un año después de estar practicándolo (sí, a lo mejor lo mío es demasiado).
Pero paciencia...
Y con los juegos automáticos...también paciencia.
Porque el TNT (que con lo bonito que es llamarlo ni ciego ni tonto no se yo a que viene lo de TNT...) es automático pero eso no significa que al día siguiente de leerlo puedas presentarlo (ni mucho menos).

Es mejor ilusionar a vuestros amigos que martirizarlos (es cierto que se aprende mejor a palos... pero que conste que os he avisado).

----------


## Mago Londrino

> hijo mio!!, cuantos libros!!!, y podras con todo eso??, no vale solo con leerlo, eh??, hay que destrozarlos...yo aun no he dejado el de bolas de esponja y ya ves que pequeñito es...bueno...eso sera que puedes dedicarle las 24 hrs a la magia, que buena suerte...
> a ver si te va a ser que te compres muchas cosas y al final no puedas con todo o cambies de intereses y los termines guardando 8-)


jajajaja
De hecho me encanta la lectura, me e leido todos los libros de la casa (los k me interesan claro xD) y ya llevaba tiempo kejandome conk k podía leer.. pues me va a venir a huevo xD No te preocupes k después del gasto, ni se me pasa x la cabeza de dejarlos de lado xD  :Wink1: 
Y mira eso es lo weno, si llevas tanto tiempo con un libro + o - pekeño, eso kiere decir k lo tienes k conocer a la perfección casi...

Y Busyman, ya sé k lo normal y enrealidad más bonito es presentarlo enrollandose un poco y eso, pero yo los pruebo todos mis trucos con mis padres y mi hermana, y no les va demasiado k te tires 10 minutos para un juego y... xDD Eso si, luego les acaba gustando el efecto, pero incluso mi padre me dijo: "esque no tienes que hacer juegos tan largos, k eso d mientras aburre" y fué 5 o 6 minutos, conk imaginate si me pongo a parar para narrar...xD 
Saludos y Merci

----------


## Ella

pues mi padre es tdoo lo contrario, me insita a hablar y a moverme...siempre quiere que le haga algo nuevo, pero nunca me pregunta como lo hago..
yo me cebo con la empleada de la casa, la tengo de moneditas hasta las narices, jejeje, lo bueno es que hasta ahora no me ha pillado y eso que me ha visto practicando con ellas muchas veces.
abajo, hay un locutorio y la señora el otro dia me dijo " nos imnotizas", me subio mucho la moral...al menos relacionan la magia por medio de un acto de imnosis.
el hecho que un libro sea pequeño no implica que lo domines...yo aun no domino el de bolas y es pequeño...se puede desmenuzar cada palabra y hacer cosas distintas.
con lo del empalme, supuestamente lo hago aceptablemente pero tampoco estoy contenta con el....me queda muuuuuuucho, muuuucho, muuuucho y mas...

----------


## Ella

hoy he visto un poquito de ultimate coin magic made easy 2 de david roth y me he quedado alucinada...estoy practicando lo de moneda atravez de la mono...que bonito!!!

----------


## Ella

Por cierto, por mucho que leas sobre magia no implica que seas mago o proyecto de ello...lo que tienes que hacer es simplemente hacer magia y no por leer mucho lo conseguiras.
estaba yo con el libro de numismagia vol1, son pocas paginas, pero hasta ahroa no he avanzado ni la mitad, no por la velocidad de lectura, si no, porque intento aprender y por tanto practico la tecnica.... cuando me salga aceptablemente bien, se vea natural y creible pasare de pagina.
y te puedo asegurar que mas de uno de aqui hace lo mismo...
porque si no imaginate...leeras muchas cosas, y cuando te hagan magia ya no te apasionara..diras "ah, esto lo lei en algun sitio" , y cuando te digan "haz tu algo", no sabras hacerlo y seguramente les sueltes la teoria diciendo "pues hay una cosa que se hace asi y asa...pero no me sale" o "ahora no me acuerdo pero se ponia esto aqui y luego..."

----------


## Felipe

También puedes hipnotizarnos y practicar monedas con los del foro porque mejores consejeros que nosotros no vas a encontrar. Seguro que te prestamos mucha atención.

----------


## Ella

> También puedes imnotizarnos y practicar monedas con los del foro porque mejores consejeros que nosotros no vas a encontrar. Seguro que te prestamos mucha atención.


ya, si cuando termine los examenes voy a ir a retiro con mis amigas para hacer magia...a ver si se apunta alguno y nos vemos  :D

----------


## Felipe

> ya, si cuando termine los examenes voy a ir a retiro con mis amigas para hacer magia...a ver si se apunta alguno y nos vemos  :D


No lo digas dos veces, que sólo por verte merecerá la pena (bueno, y por ver a tus amigas).

----------


## BusyMan

> Y Busyman, ya sé k lo normal y enrealidad más bonito es presentarlo enrollandose un poco y eso, pero yo los pruebo todos mis trucos con mis padres y mi hermana, y no les va demasiado k te tires 10 minutos para un juego y... xDD Eso si, luego les acaba gustando el efecto, pero incluso mi padre me dijo: "esque no tienes que hacer juegos tan largos, k eso d mientras aburre" y fué 5 o 6 minutos, conk imaginate si me pongo a parar para narrar...xD


Ahí me has matado...
Enrollarse, quien dijo enrollarse? Eso es lo que aburre, que te enrolles.
Si te dijo tu padre que le aburrías es porque la charla es aburrida o porque no sabes narrar (tranquilo eh? que eso nos pasa a casi todos).
A mi 5 o 6 minutos ya me parece una barbaridad para un solo efecto.
Cuando he dicho que hay que centrarse en la presentación no me refiero a que les leas el Quijote, sino que la charla esté tan trabajada que aunque sea de un sólo minuto sea interesante... eso es lo que requiere *mucho* esfuerzo, simplificar.
Recuerda que la charla tiene que entretener, justificar tus acciones, ambientar el efecto (y aumentarlo), disimular los métodos...
A eso me refería, no a que les cuentes una peli de chinos.

----------


## Mago Londrino

> Iniciado por Mago Londrino
> 
> Y Busyman, ya sé k lo normal y enrealidad más bonito es presentarlo enrollandose un poco y eso, pero yo los pruebo todos mis trucos con mis padres y mi hermana, y no les va demasiado k te tires 10 minutos para un juego y... xDD Eso si, luego les acaba gustando el efecto, pero incluso mi padre me dijo: "esque no tienes que hacer juegos tan largos, k eso d mientras aburre" y fué 5 o 6 minutos, conk imaginate si me pongo a parar para narrar...xD 
> 
> 
> Ahí me has matado...
> Enrollarse, quien dijo enrollarse? Eso es lo que aburre, que te enrolles.
> Si te dijo tu padre que le aburrías es porque la charla es aburrida o porque no sabes narrar (tranquilo eh? que eso nos pasa a casi todos).
> A mi 5 o 6 minutos ya me parece una barbaridad para un solo efecto.
> ...



Aaaah vale xD ya decia yo... pues hombre, a cada movimiento siempre intento buscarle una excusa, en el peor d los casos k me vea más apurado, digo por ejemplo "ahora un corte mágico" y almenos disimula en algo... xD Gracias por la ayuda :D

Y si k te lo tienes k currar ella, para k te digan k los himnotizas... :D
Ya nos harás una sesión a los del foro eh... :roll: xD
Lo del libro me leere/practicaré cada truco hasta k me salga si, yo tb cuando estoy con un truco, no paso al siguiente hasta k no e acabado con el anterior.. xD (esk me llegaba a la biblioteca aveces a mirar libros d cartomagia) y weno, siempre hay alguno k no me convenze el efecto y lo paso... (no me convenze xk no me guste, no x como me salga.. xD) 
Lo importante no es el tiempo k me tire practicando, mientras luego funcione, valdrá la pena...
Saludos! ^^

----------


## Felipe

Mago Londrino, no sé si te apetece mucho leerte un libro de teoría, pero si estás dispuesto, el libro La Buena Magia de Darwin Ortiz es la bomba (espero releerlo este verano) y te dará un montón de ideas y te ayudará a corregir fallos. Merece la pena.

Un saludo.

----------


## Ella

> Mago Londrino, no sé si te apetece mucho leerte un libro de teoría, pero si estás dispuesto, el libro La Buena Magia de Darwin Ortiz es la bomba (espero releerlo este verano) y te dará un montón de ideas y te ayudará a corregir fallos. Merece la pena.
> 
> Un saludo.


felipe sabe mucho de libros...creo que no hay uno que no se lo haya leido   :Wink:

----------


## Felipe

> felipe sabe mucho de libros...creo que no hay uno que no se lo haya leido


Gracias Ella. Afortunadamente me gusta mucho leer. Mi padre me dijo de pequeño que en los libros está todo el conocimiento, pero todavía me faltan muuuuchos por leer. ¿No has visto la biblioteca de la fundación Juan March? Y para ser mago, si no practicas, de nada sirve leer.

----------


## Mago Londrino

> Mago Londrino, no sé si te apetece mucho leerte un libro de teoría, pero si estás dispuesto, el libro La Buena Magia de Darwin Ortiz es la bomba (espero releerlo este verano) y te dará un montón de ideas y te ayudará a corregir fallos. Merece la pena.
> 
> Un saludo.



Mmmmmm...
K se vaya preparando mi bolsillo... xD 
Muchas gracias por la ayuda noi, me voy a pasar un verano entretenido :D
Salu2

----------


## rakso

el pinzamiento frances bien ejecutado esta echo para ilusionar a grandes y pequeños , seguramente el fallo que te encuentre el adulto sea ver como depositas la moneda en el bolsillo, prueba en otro sitio si estas sentado, por que no entre las piernas, y sobre todo nunca mirarse las manos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Ella si estás dispuesta a ir al retiro a hacer magia avisa cuando. Yo llevo sandwiches, y refresquillos (ya sabes de esos de jb tankeray y tal jeje).

 En serio podrías avisar eh?

----------


## Ella

> Ella si estás dispuesta a ir al retiro a hacer magia avisa cuando. Yo llevo sandwiches, y refresquillos (ya sabes de esos de jb tankeray y tal jeje).
> 
>  En serio podrías avisar eh?


vale,pues hacemos una mega quedada...pero ya sabeis hasta despues dle 24 nada...solo que fer (busyman)termina los examenes mas tarde y yo seguramente para entonces ya este de vacaciones...
pero tiene que ir por lo menos alguien de mi edad...que si no me da corte   :Oops:

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo por mi absolutamente de acuerdo (a l no ser que me pille trabajando pero eso ya lo veria) lo de alguien de tu edad pues yo no sería, mmmmm, pero alguien se apuntará. Conoces tú a mucha más gente que yo, mira a ver. Además con lo del corte es una tontería, en cuanto cruces dos palabras conmigo, por ejmplo, te darás cuenta que tengo una mentalidad de 15 años así que no problem... (no tengo yo ganas ni nada de quedar con gente del foro porras, anda que no lo he escrito veces) :P

----------


## Felipe

> Yo por mi absolutamente de acuerdo (a l no ser que me pille trabajando pero eso ya lo veria) lo de alguien de tu edad pues yo no sería, mmmmm, pero alguien se apuntará. Conoces tú a mucha más gente que yo, mira a ver. Además con lo del corte es una tontería, en cuanto cruces dos palabras conmigo, por ejmplo, te darás cuenta que tengo una mentalidad de 15 años así que no problem... (no tengo yo ganas ni nada de quedar con gente del foro porras, anda que no lo he escrito veces) :P


¡¡¡Cómo serán los de 15 años!!! Miedo me dan. Mi hijo tiene 13 y sabe latín.

Si se admiten abueletes (aunque todavía no llevo cachava) también me apunto a la mega quedada, ya que en el metro tú y yo no coincidimos (y mira que busco alguien con la baraja en las manos eh). Tendré que desviarme hacia Camarma cuando vaya a Logroño (mi querida tierra).

Pero yo hasta el día 1 de julio no vuelvo de vacaciones (playita, chiringuito...)

----------


## eidanyoson

Te lo pongo fácil Felipe (bueno y cualquier otro mag@ que quiera tb). Desde hoy día 10-06-2005, hasta el 13-06-2005 incluido me podeis encontrar en la estación de Nuevos Ministerios. Subis a Facturación de equipaje, donde está Iberia, Spanair y todas esas cosas. Veréis que en todo el medio hay un círculo de color verde fosforito y dentro un tio desagradable con camisa blanca y corbata de enterrador, además de perilla concentrado en la mesa o en el ordenador, ese soy yo :P
  Estoy todas estas tardes de 14:30 a 22:30 y (espero que no me lea ningún jefe) como no hago absolutamente nada suelo llevarme libros, cartas y demás para practicar. Si os animais, podemos estar un buen rato intercambiando magia. Ale Felipe, luego no digas q no te lo pongo fácil muchachillo (¿o debería decir ancianillo? jeje) A ver si es verdad que me visisitais alguien jo.

 Pd: tengo 20 minutos de descanso, si por un casual no estoy no tardearé casi nada. Me abré ido al corte inglés de Castellana a por algo de comer casi seguro. No tardo nada. Pero el resto del tiempo ni me muevo de la "isla del Perejil".

----------


## Marco Antonio

Da la casualidad que el lunes 13 tengo que pasar por nuevos ministerios, aunque iré un poco apretado por que tengo que ir a la Administración tributaria. Igual me paso por la Isla Perejil, y aunque no me pueda quedar para intercambiar magia, por lo menos nos damos un apreton de manos.

Un abrazo.

Marco A.

----------


## eidanyoson

!!!Pues me haría muchísima ilusión¡¡¡¡  :D si, si ¡¡¡¡SI!!!!

----------


## Felipe

> Te lo pongo fácil Felipe (bueno y cualquier otro mag@ que quiera tb). Desde hoy día 10-06-2005, hasta el 13-06-2005 incluido me podeis encontrar en la estación de Nuevos Ministerios. Subis a Facturación de equipaje, donde está Iberia, Spanair y todas esas cosas. Veréis que en todo el medio hay un círculo de color verde fosforito y dentro un tio desagradable con camisa blanca y corbata de enterrador, además de perilla concentrado en la mesa o en el ordenador, ese soy yo :P
>   Estoy todas estas tardes de 14:30 a 22:30 y (espero que no me lea ningún jefe) como no hago absolutamente nada suelo llevarme libros, cartas y demás para practicar. Si os animais, podemos estar un buen rato intercambiando magia. Ale Felipe, luego no digas q no te lo pongo fácil muchachillo (¿o debería decir ancianillo? jeje) A ver si es verdad que me visisitais alguien jo.


¡¡¡Vaya sorpresa te he dado eh!!! Y eso que me has dado pena y no te he querido tomar el pelo porque estabas con un cliente, que si no te hubieras enterado de lo que vale un peine.

PD. El que vaya desde la calle, en vez de subir, tiene que bajar y bastante.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues si que me diste una GRANDISIMA sorpresa :D , y yo sé que tb te di otra a ti, no soy tan bueno como pensaste eh? jejejee. En fin que le vamos a hacer. Una cosa importante, me han cambiado el turno así que no estoy de tarde si no de mañana(estos curros hacen lo que sea para put.... bueno eso). de 6:30 a 14:30. Lo siento por si alguno iba a ir después (Marco Antonio creo q es tu caso, me da mucha rabia jooo).Del 18-062005 al 20-06-2005 también de mañana por si alguien se anima. (lo demás no toy, tengo cursos y libranzas ñiek ñiek)

----------


## ignoto

Me sabe mal porque se está viendo muy buen rollo peroooo...
Por favor, "La biblia junto al calefón" está para estos menesteres.
No os lo toméis a mal.
 :Wink:

----------


## Felipe

> No os lo toméis a mal.


No te preocupes, tienes razón. Ha sido la euforia de seguir un hilo largo que al final se acaba desviando.

Un saludo.

----------

